# What is a Alpine and LaMancha mix called?



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Is it a Almancha or a Lapine?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

I like Almancha best. I like the sound of it. AlmanCHA!

Sorry, I'm weird. :lol


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep, you are weird LOL I like AlmanCHA too. Jennifer


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

how about... an experimental....


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin Almancha!
is my vote


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

C'mon Ken, that's no fun.


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm with Ken. 

They would be called a grade here.  A grade Alpine X La Mancha. 

Haven't ever been a fan of cross breeding to make "new" breeds. (ducking, hiding, and running from the flaming pitchforks!)


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)

what about Almanpine? sounds sorta like almondine. . .


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Didn't know they had names other than experimental - if they were from registered stock. Otherwise I agree it would be grade.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

What about Alpancha? You can't just call them "experimental!" LOL


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

A mix of two breeds of dairygoats is an experimental. Sorry folks... Same as crossing two purebred dogs simply make a mutt. No "designer" breed.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

But some "Mutts" are expensive! Like a Labordoodle. They are still a mutt but have been givin a name.

I have wanted to breed my shetland teaser to my small thoroughbred . . I could have a shetbred! LOL

I like AlmanCHA


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

My friend and I make up all kinds of weird names for both mixed and purebred goats, but I don't recall us making up any for this cross. Maybe it's because she doesn't usually breed her Alpine does to her LM buck. I would probably call them Manchapines.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

goatkid said:


> My friend and I make up all kinds of weird names for both mixed and purebred goats, but I don't recall us making up any for this cross. Maybe it's because she doesn't usually breed her Alpine does to her LM buck. I would probably call them Manchapines.


Manchapines -Great!!!! :rofl- I change my choice!!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ken,
I think that you're taking this too seriously. Of course it doesn't make a designer breed...by definition, a 1st gen cross can't be a "breed." (People do pay a lot of money for those labradoodles, though!) So on paper, it's an experimental, and for fun, you can call it whatever. (I did have a discussion about this with the kinder goat folks...my contention was that they were experimental goats and that since that was the case, why were they so rigid about experimenting with them? But they are rigid...must be 50/50 pygmy/nubian or they can't be called a "kinder" and can't be registered. No breeding back to nubian somewhere along the line to improve teats or udders or whathaveyou. But that's a whole other topic!)


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

Tallabred said:


> goatkid said:
> 
> 
> > My friend and I make up all kinds of weird names for both mixed and purebred goats, but I don't recall us making up any for this cross. Maybe it's because she doesn't usually breed her Alpine does to her LM buck. I would probably call them Manchapines.
> ...


Oh I like Manchapine too!

Of course they are experimental, thats not the point. The point is what fun names can we call them when we are not being serious. You can come up with all kinds of things. Not like she is trying to make a designer breed like the Llapsapoochiweeniedoodles I saw on Craigslist the other day for 400 a puppy.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

"Llapsapoochiweeniedoodles" Oh, dear! Hilarious!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I guess I missed the point of making up a name for a cross. I have had goats for 30 years and a fair number of experimentals and never felt the need to come up with a cutesy name for them. Yes, I take it too seriously. I just call them experimentals.


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

Llapsapoochiweeniedoodles

:help

IS this the dog or the goat?

:rofl
Jacque


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh boy, I didn't mean to step on anybody's toes here. I just saw a member that had Nupine for her name or something and I had heard that one before. I started thinking about LMs and my Alpines. I couldn't remember a "name" for that cross. 

So God bless all the serious goat breeders out there, you all do great work and I agree that only the breeds that exist are really true breeds.

To the rest of ya'll- I'm a crazy goat girl and love your sense of humor!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a mutt wether.....Alpine/Pygmy mix......Hubby calls him the Pig-Pine :laughcry!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

red farmer said:


> Llapsapoochiweeniedoodles
> 
> :help
> 
> ...


It was puppies. I never knew when I was a kid and had a Heinz 57 dog that she was actually a "designer" dog.



cdtrum said:


> I have a mutt wether.....Alpine/Pygmy mix......Hubby calls him the Pig-Pine :laughcry!


 :rofl


----------



## Ashlee H (Aug 5, 2009)

Ha ha!!! I know know they would be considered to be actually experimental, but I too like to have fun making up names for there breed (breeds actually) as well. 

Let see, I got some new dairy cross kids that are out of my doe Shadow (who was out of a Saanen / Nigerian cross doe and a Alpine buck) and my PB Nubian buck - I have been just calling them my "mutt goat" kids! They are so cute and funny looking (you can see some of each breed in them! LOL) What kind of funny name could I come up for those kids?  Just some more fun for everone!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

Nupine Saanerians?


----------



## jcran (Feb 17, 2009)

La Malpine.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I still love my LaBoerian.
Dad decided since everyone likes to create breeds and herdbooks, he';d make his own.
They are called Loblollies and there are distinct aspects of a Loblolllies, with Utopia being the first. lol


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Nu Sanigpine!!! LOL 

Come on Ken - I have one of your Nu-anchas here!!! She is crazy. I also have her Nu-mancha-togg daughter that went 3rd in one ring and 4th in the other at Fort Worth Stock Show this year. Ken is just a closet designer breeder :rofl Just teasing with you Ken - Sky's daughter really is nice though and I am happy with both Alice and Sky - they are doing just wonderful, thank you for my nice girls.

:biggrin


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Last fall, I bred my Snubian to my friends Alpine buck. Looks like we'll be having Snupines in March. How's that for a designer goat? I know they will be experimentals on paper. I did the cross because I like the kids this buck throws with whatever breed he's crossed with.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

:rofl Ya'll are just to funny!! You must have to much time on your hands... :rofl

I never knew much about dog breeds either.. and Hienz 57? Hadn't a clue what that was growing up. 
My dad always called mix breed dogs 'Airplane Dogs'. Momma was an Airdale.. daddy was a plain ole dog. 

Do love some of the names everone has come up with for 'experimentals'.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

"You must have to much time on your hands... " 
You are right about that for me. Kidding hasn't started for me yet and the weather is so yucky I haven't been working on my outside projects! 
By the way, I have a mini-numancha. And I have two mini-nu-spa-manchas. :rofl


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Fun... so what do you all call LM x nubian? I have a couple of those...

I hope to have some Manchapines next year if Mr T does his job. 

So what would you call my little mutt girl... she is an alpine/nubian x MM! :biggrin I just call her Scrabble. 

And yes this is just *play*... I too am waiting for first kids....


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh I did not do that cross (yet LOL) she apparently jumped in my son's arms... so came home with them.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep! They are just experimentals... It's what happens when you have more than one breed. You always wind up with one or two of them. Of course, sometimes someone becomes serious and makes their hodge-podge a new breed but it won't happen with the first cross. The first cross is just a mix, a mutt, a cross breed or for a better word - an experimental.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

well please don't tell my husband as his LM doe Dairy was bred to a Nubian the doeling was born on MLK day and named Dream. he says she is a Precious! walks around holding her saying "My Precious"


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

What is an Alpine and LaMancha mix called?

If it is a LaMancha with Alpine blood, it is called "Embarrassed".

If it is an Alpine with LaMancha blood, it is called "Blessed"!

Diane<---running away now


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

So I know this thread is just for fun, but in the dog mutts oh wait in designer breeds...don't they list the sire's breed first or something like that....

So if it is sire first in my kids case she would be a Numancha...
My kids due in March are NuBoer


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

If it is a LaMancha with Alpine blood, it is called "Embarrassed".

If it is an Alpine with LaMancha blood, it is called "Blessed"!

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> Haven't ever been a fan of cross breeding to make "new" breeds.


Because if you do it enough you get Nubians or La Manchas :rofl Seriously, this is how all breeds have been developed...the Tenth Cross Wars again. But this time they will just have to be experimentals. I have two accidents here, that we actually purchased! Imagine that! Togg/Nubian crosses. We are hoping the Nubian will make the milk drinkable (ducking).
I love LaBoers, we want one for a market wether this year. I like Almancha


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Appy's no accident, but she is an experiment  

The first cross is exteremly hardy, alas nearly all of that is lost from that point forward in breedings. But if you could fill a dairy in the south with the first cross of any dairy breed (well except Obies  with a LaMancha buck as the sire, you would have a rolling herd average to brag about. Vicki


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

LynninTX said:


> Fun... so what do you all call LM x nubian? I have a couple of those...
> 
> I hope to have some Manchapines next year if Mr T does his job.
> 
> ...


A Mini-Numanchapine?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

laughter777 said:


> So I know this thread is just for fun, but in the dog mutts oh wait in designer breeds...don't they list the sire's breed first or something like that....


I'm not sure but I saw another Craigslist ad that said the momma dog was a loving and loyal labrador that got lied to by the daddy dog who was a rotten,rat bastage that somehow out ran a shotgun.

Not sure how you would combine that into a name unles you call the pups Ratbastadors.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

:rofl Audra, that's just too funny! :rofl


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

:rofl Too funny!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

:rofl


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

You guys are hilarious :rofl.


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

:rofl I vote for AlmanCha.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

Dana said:


> Oh boy, I didn't mean to step on anybody's toes here. I just saw a member that had Nupine for her name or something and I had heard that one before. I started thinking about LMs and my Alpines. I couldn't remember a "name" for that cross.
> 
> So God bless all the serious goat breeders out there, you all do great work and I agree that only the breeds that exist are really true breeds.
> 
> To the rest of ya'll- I'm a crazy goat girl and love your sense of humor!!!


Yes that would be me.  I am silly, so my first goat, who is just a grade dairy type doe, looks kinda like an Nubian/Alpine, so I call her a Nupine.........hence the username.
If there is anything that can make owning dairy goats a little more enjoyable, including creating silly names for experimentals, I'm all for it!


----------

